# HOW TO GIVE AN INJECTION



## Carol S (Sep 26, 2012)

I am giving Turtle Baby an injection every three days. I have given him two injections myself so far (the vet gave him one). Both times that I gave the injection some of the medication came out the needle insertion site. I tried injecting slower and putting the needle in deeper, but some still came out again this time. I am giving the injection in the front leg (alternating the leg each time). There is such a small amount of medication in each pre-filled syringe that I hate for even a drop to come out as I feel he is not getting the complete dose. There was enough at the injection site that I could feel the wetness on my finger when I put my finger over the injection site. 

Any information to help me give a better injection would be greatly appreciated. 

I am posting an update on Turtle Baby (Dog Attack) in another post. 

THANKS.


----------



## wellington (Sep 26, 2012)

Giving you a bump. Hopefully someone can help you, as I can't. Good luck. If nothi g else, call the vet, tell them what's happening and see if they will show you another way. Good luck, hope all goes well and Turtle Baby gets back to healthy normal self.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm assuming your are injecting subcutaneously? So, after you have pushed the plunger and before you take out the needle, place your finger on the skin at the injection site and gently press down on the skin as you pull out the needle. Then while still pressing, gently rub back and forth or around and around without sliding your finger over the skin, but rather massaging in the fluid.


----------



## Carol S (Sep 26, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I'm assuming your are injecting subcutaneously? So, after you have pushed the plunger and before you take out the needle, place your finger on the skin at the injection site and gently press down on the skin as you pull out the needle. Then while still pressing, gently rub back and forth or around and around without sliding your finger over the skin, but rather massaging in the fluid.



No, I am injecting intramuscularly. I know I had the needle in far enough as I paid close attention to make sure I did before I injected the medication. So unless he jerked in the split second before I injected the medication it should of went into the muscle. The medication I believe is Fortaz.


----------



## sibi (Sep 26, 2012)

I've had to give my baby injections lately. What I did was held his leg tight allowing me to place the injection into his upper arm where there's more smooth skin. He may jerk when you first puncture the skin, but then once the needle is in, he'll calm down. Slowly inject the medicine--it's really such a small amount that you'll be done before you know it. Other places to puncture is in the rear. Again, you get a hold of one of his feet and get to an area where there are no scales--only smooth skin, and repeat the steps already mentioned. Tell me how it works for you.


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2012)

I would not inject into the muscle...if you are off even a slight bit you can do permanent damage to your turtle....also, avoid giving injections in the back legs (unless you are trained or just incredibly lucky in life) as again, a slight move or stab and you have a paralyzed turtle.....

I would secure your turtle, making sure that the decided sides leg is gently held against the turtles shell, and barely place that needle into the softer/looser part of the skin --making sure that the fluid whole is under the skin (between the neck and the front leg--that soft loose skin there) and inject gently then remove the needle quickly (not yanking it out but not lingering too much)...then as Yvonne suggested, take a cotton swab between your finger and that break in the skin, and massage the area--this will also prevent it from being as sore...

Please consider the potential damage that can happen from injecting into the muscle vs not....the turtle will get the same benefit without the increased hazard...

This is just what I would do....


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 27, 2012)

When I gave my 40g baby injections, the vet instructed me to LEAVE the needle tip in for 4 seconds after the medicine was injected. This keeps the medicine from popping back out! Don't try and stick the needle in farther, you may draw blood (mostly just a traumatizing experience for you).


----------

